# What's better than a truck load of Mustangs ?



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Whats better than a truckload of Mustangs ?*








[/IMG] 

*How about a showroom full of classic Stangs !!!*








[/IMG] 

* This is a 1/64 scale diorama I built called the Mustang Connection... It has a showroom, a service department, a cashiers office, and a waiting room with a big screen TV...*








[/IMG] 







[/IMG] 







[/IMG]


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Very cool mustangman! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wootton (Jul 6, 2007)

this is great exept the cabs are completely out of scale compared to the mustangs, great work otherwise


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Could you imagine a dealership that only sold one model from a manufacturer? Any type of model, color or speciality model of a "Mustang" were available to see or test drive. Hmmmmmmmmm. 



Great dio! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 6-b-kwik (Jul 14, 2005)

thats awsome!! were does one start about building something like this? or buying from thxs greg


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Some of the people here have enough batmobiles to fill car transporters.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow,,,thats alotta Muatangs!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

cool! :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm not seeing the pics at all because the link shows up as being improperly posted. And when I copy and paste the URL, I get a 404.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Picks have been updated, so there should be no problems now...*


----------

